# 2014 Canadian National Retriever Championship



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Starts tomorrow morning in Strathmore, AB Canada. From what I understand, there was snow on the ground yesterday that melted. Still cool weather. 

77 dogs entered, 3 scratches so far. A handful of Americans as usual including RTF's John Robinson, Anna Calvert, Bill Petrovish, Kenny Trott, Armand Fangsrud, Judy Bly and Eric Fangsrud. Ron Adlington from MT is a Canadian who lives over here, eh. May be others that I missed... Please point them out if you know of any. 

Good luck to all who are participating! 

Link to Canadian National FB page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/National-Retriever-Club-of-Canada/679064212138775

Link to NRCC website: http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/natl-callbacks.html


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Good Luck to ALL the qualifiers and those entered....Strathmore AB will always be a special place in our hearts because our gal Sweet Nola won an Open there in '09 and Qualified for the Canadian National,its was also the birthplace of our gal Watermark's Sister Kate..I know the residents and the host club will be great hosts and put on a fine National Open


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Good luck to all the qualifiers!


----------



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice to see a healthy # of entrants. I'm sure the host club will put on a first rate event. Best to those who are running.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck to all out there. Hope the weather gets better. It is too early to snow.


----------



## gdkodiak (Sep 8, 2014)

The Canadians always put on first-rate events. It has been my extreme pleasure to have run field trials in Canada -wonderful people and great trials. Good luck to all!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

57 dogs back for the 5th Series land marks tomorrow. Heard it's going to be a quad, but of course that is subject to change. 

Callbacks are here: http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/natl-callbacks.html

Unfortunately John Robinson went out in the 4th...


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy to see the little brown dog still going strong.


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Good luck to all out there. Hope the weather gets better. It is too early to snow.


Snowed in Southwest Montana last Wednesday and a good hard freeze- I would expect snow is a possibility-

Rooting for Ron. Got to meet him and train this Summer- hope he can get to the finals- once there any dog can win-


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Go AMMO!!!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

43 dogs back for the 6th series tomorrow. Said to be a land blind... Rumored to be a double land blind... As always, subject to change... 

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/natl-callbacks.html


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

very nice to see a number of Red dogs playing.
Sue


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

37 dogs back to the 7th series water marks. Lost another of the MT contingent... Still a pretty good group of American dogs chasing the brass ring!

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/natl-callbacks.html


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

Glad to see our two BCLRC teams are still there for the 7th; #1 Doug Richmond w/ GMH Prairiestorm Rich Rayasunshine "Raya" and #33 Nolan Nelkenbrecher w/ FTCH AFTCH Churn Creek Chaser "Chase". I'm hoping both these guys make it to the final series. Just as an aside, Nolan and wife Karen managed to train and handle the only Triple Champion Labrador in recent memory; Can. Ch. OTCH AFTCH Makaila's Telkwa Teit MH "Teit"


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

To follow all the action and more, Follow the Canadian National Retriever Club and the Canadian National Retriever Championship on Facebook [URL="wlmailhtml:{545478D9-E78A-4B3...-Club-of-Canada/679064212138775?ref=bookmarks[/url]


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

huntinman said:


> 37 dogs back to the 7th series water marks. Lost another of the MT contingent... Still a pretty good group of American dogs chasing the brass ring!
> 
> http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/natl-callbacks.html


Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

There is some nice video footage of dogs running the tests at the National on Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/National-Retriever-Club-of-Canada/679064212138775


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like they finished the 7th and lost 5 more dogs....

this according to the callback page at NRCC


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

8th series to be continued tomorrow... Water quad with a wipeout bird. Evidently, a fair bit of handling going on...


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Outstanding coverage !


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Test 8 continued... (From the NRCC website)

Test 8 - Continued
Updated: 9:00 am


What a difference a day makes. This morning the temperature is 4C to begin with a 6kmh SW wind. The wind has been reduced to a breeze still coming across the test from right to left but slightly angled in. Murray Murphy ran Abby as test dog again this morning. When abby ran as test dog yesterday she ran the test as a triple. Today, Abby had an excellent go bird, had a hunt around the gun station of the right hand mark, and for the centre left retired gun, missed the bird by a few feet on the downwind side and kept going way deep towards a white roof top in the distance that is more prominent this morning with the lighting change. Abby was handled in to pick up the centre left retired. When sent for the centre right retired, Abby went tight to the right hand gun station, under the arc and drove through to the centre right bird. Dog 51 started today.

Once again Purina is generously hosting breakfast for the contestants and workers. A hot breakfast is welcome on a chilly morning like today. Thank you Purina for your continued support to ensuring the success of our Nationals.


update... At 11:30 MDT the temperature has risen to 16C and the wind has died down to 8 kmh SE. What breeze there is has switched to across the test from left to right.Although the conditions have changed the judges continue to get lots of answers this morning.
(from NRCC website)


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

19 very good dogs going to the 9th! 
Callbacks: 19 dogs were called back to the 9th series. Dogs called back: 5, 12, 18, 21, 25, 28, 30, 32, 33, 39, 51, 52, 53, 55, 59, 62, 63, 66, 75. Dogs not called back: 1, 11, 15, 19, 22, 35, 40, 41, 45, 47, 57, 68, 70. *Dog 39 will start the the 9th series which will be a water blind. The judges have announced that the 10th series will be run tomorrow.*

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/natl-callbacks.html


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Finalists announced for the 10th Series tomorrow morning! (From the NRCC. Website)

Finalists called back to the 10th series. 5, 12, 18, 21, 25, 28, 33, 39, 51, 52, 53, 55, 59, 62, Dogs not called back 30, 32, 63, 66, 75. Dog 55 will start the 10th series which is planned to be a water Quad

5 FC AFTCH Backwater's Boomer. Daryl Shmon & David Hare. Kenny Trott or Marcy Wright

12 FTCH Riveroak Turn Me Loose. Bob & Deidre Kozminski & July Wilson. Colin McNicol

18 FC Watermark's Power Punch. Glenda Brown Eric Fangsrud

21 FC Baypoint's Westminister Abbey Don & Kathy Fregelette. Kenny Trott or Marcy Wright

25 FTCH RPM Hard As A Rock. William Hoyt. Charles Dygos

28 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud Ron Bischke. Ron Bischke

33 FTCH AFTCH Churn Creek Chaser. Karen & Nolan Nelkenbrecher Nolan Nelkenbrecher

39 FTCH Bluenorth's Get Er Done Belle Roy Vincent. Charles Dygos

51 FTCH AFTCH Noremac's Undertaker Brian Griffin. Brian Griffin

52 FTCH AFTCH Bluegoose's Huckleberry Hustle David Fishley. David Fishley

53 Elmingo's Chasing A Whim. Roger & Donna Fangsrud. Eric Fangsrud

55 The Wheeler Dealer Richard Dresser. Kevin Cheff or Ray Smith

59 FC AFC NAFTCH FTCH Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer Bill Petrovish. Bill Petrovish

62 FC FTCH AFTCH NMH GMH Taylorlab's Sugar and Spice Gary & Sue Taylor. Sue Taylor

Congrats to all who finished!!


Especially Glenda Brown! # 18 Buddy (Eric Fangsrud) and Bill & Micki Petrovish with # 59 Ammo


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks, Bill. I am pretty excited as Bud is such a sweet guy. The big factor is Eric loves him and he loves Eric right back! Fingers crossed for everyone.

Glenda


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Goooooooo Buddy! Congrats Glenda and Eric


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

huntinman said:


> Finalists announced for the 10th Series tomorrow morning! (From the NRCC. Website)
> 
> Finalists called back to the 10th series. 5, 12, 18, 21, 25, 28, 33, 39, 51, 52, 53, 55, 59, 62, Dogs not called back 30, 32, 63, 66, 75. Dog 55 will start the 10th series which is planned to be a water Quad
> 
> ...


Any winner yet!!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Any winner yet!!!


No, I heard they didn't start till noon Mountain time...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

huntinman said:


> No, I heard they didn't start till noon Mountain time...


Okay thanks


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck yo Eric ,Roger,Donna and Glenda. Also good luck Bill and Ammo.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

big props to Dona Martin her pics along with the illustrations were superb


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes as always!


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Much appreciated Donna


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

a water quad with THREE retired guns....yikes, ...apparently the wind has picked up significantly and the dogs are having a tough time...


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

As just told to me . . . Ammo WINS the Canadian National! Congratulations Bill and Marty on yet another amazing title on an amazing dog!

rita


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

WOWEEEEEE!!! Go AMMO!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, Ammo must be quite the dog. Congrats!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

That is awesome Some dog!


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

WOW! Good going Ammo!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Frank Jones said:


> As just told to me . . . Ammo WINS the Canadian National! Congratulations Bill and Marty on yet another amazing title on an amazing dog!
> 
> rita


What? Whoa!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Bill,Micki and Ammo!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Back to back National wins would she the first FEMALE to do the double since Dandy.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Just talked to Micki, results are not announced yet.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

You are all correct!

Kevin just called and said Ammo picked up in the last series, so my information is incorrect - they have not announced winner yet. I apologize for incorrect info told to me. 

rita


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

#55-The Wheeler Dealer wins!!!

Congrats to Ray Smith and Richard Dresser!!!

A real pleasure to watch this dog all week.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Fantastic news!!! So happy for Ray, Richard and Connie and all of Team Flint River!!!!!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats to Dealer, his owners, handler and all the other finalists as well. Great week!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

*Congratulations Richard, Connie, Ray and DEALER! 
* Very Happy for you!!! 
Congrats to all who qualified and competed. It was an awesome week of Dog work! 
A Big thank you to everyone who helped to put on this National! 
Micki and Bill


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Richard and Connie are two of my favorite people on planet earth. Congratulations! !!!!

THE OTHER BILL


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Well done to all the finalists; and, especially to Dealer.


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

Huge congrats to the flint river crew kevin, ray and Linda plus owners Richard and Connie and all involved. 

Howard


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

congratulations, Richard and Connie on Dealer's WIN! Very exciting and a thrill beyond belief!

rita and frank


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Richard,Connie,Ray and Dealer!.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Big congrats to Richard, Connie and Dealer, and to Ray, Kevin and the Flint River crew!! See y'all soon in South Georgia.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulation to Richard Connie and Dealer. 

Also a tip of the hat to Sue Taylor and Candy who were finishers. We own a Candy daughter and she is a lot like her mom.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulations to Richard,Connie,Ray and Dealer!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW! Congrats to Richard and Connie. Great job to all.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

wayne anderson said:


> Big congrats to Richard, Connie and Dealer, and to Ray, Kevin and the Flint River crew!! See y'all soon in South Georgia.


So happy for all of you and proud as can be!!!!!


----------

